# USA Pro Cycling Championships Greenville SC May 28th volunteers



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

I am not affiliated with USA Pro Cycling but I inquired about volunteering for the event and I was told that they are still looking for course marshals for road race on May 28th. If you are interested you can request info from: [email protected]


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

topping....hey, there's a free lunch involved ! ;-)


----------

